# Yoder cheyenne



## boisblancboy (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm about to pull the trigger on my first stick burner, the Yoder Cheyenne, but I have a couple questions first from anyone that has experience with this unit. 

1.  Is there room to cook two 10-15lb briskets at the same time?

2.  What size(length) do you recommend for the wood splits?  I'm currently cutting a bunch of Sugar Maple and I figure I might as well get some drying.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice smoker! I bet it fits a couple. 
I need one of those lol 
Good luck..
Fire box cooking grate is 15" so that sounds like a good stick size.. 
Hope someone else comes by to say for sure.. 33.5 x 15 inch cc grate area sounds decent.. you just have to angle the briskets a bit .. if you cut smaller splits than 15" you may use those to regulate temps easier than big splits. So maybe 6" or 8" splits you could use also..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 20, 2017)

How about an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn reverse flow? It's bigger and you save $300 plus some shipping . and you can do mods to seal it up etc..


----------



## boisblancboy (Sep 20, 2017)

I do like the Oklahoma Joe but I don't want to buy something that needs  to be modded  to bring it up to a higher standard. Plus with the Yoder being a much heavier gauge steel it's lifespan is going to be much longer and better heat retention.  Not that I don't like saving some money but I don't mind spending some extra for a higher quality.


----------

